# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Zebra finch

## Paul

Καλησπερα,
Τις τελευταιες μερες διαβαζω για τα zebra finch, διοτι θα ηθελα να αποκτησω ενα ζευγαρι αλλα δεν ξερω σε τι τιμες κυμενονται αυτα τα πουλια. Ελπιζω να μην ειναι ακριβα. Κλουβι εχω, το μονο που μου μενει ειναι να αγορασω ενα ζευγαρι για αναπαραγωγη.
Ευχαριστω πολυ, Παυλος

----------


## tonis!

είναι απο τα πιο φτηνα παραδεισια,θα τα βρεις απο 12-16 ευρώ το καθε ένα ανεξαρτητου φυλου!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Υπάρχει και αυτό
*Zebra finch*

----------


## Paul

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ!! Μαλλον θα παρω 2 ζευγαρια και συντομα μαλιστα. Ειναι πολυυ ομορφα πουλια!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

ξανασκεψου το για 2...Γεννανε χειροτερα απο κουνελια

----------


## 11panos04

Αυτο που θα πρεπει να σκεφτεις για ενα πουλακι,πριν το αγορασεις,ειναι τί χρειαζεται.Τα παραδεισια πχ ειναι αρκετα ευαισθητα,δλδ δε μπορεις να τα αφησεις εξω τωρα ουτε αργοτερα σε θερμοκρασιες 10 βαθμων η πιο κατω,φουσκωνουν καττευθειαν.Επισης,δεν πρεπει να τα αφησεις χωρις τροφη,ψοφαν με το παραμικρο απ αυτο.Ειναι γενικα ειδος που γενναει ευκολα,λεμε,αλλα μονο αν τυχεις σε καλο ζευγαρι που δεν κουβαλα παραξενιες μεσα του.Αυτα πρεπει να τα ξερεις απο πριν...

Φιλικα

----------


## Efthimis98

Ενα θεμα που μπορει να βρεις ενδιαφερον και μια πληρεις εικονα για αναπαραγωγη των zebra finch ειναι αυτη εδω!

----------


## panaisompatsos

> είναι απο τα πιο φτηνα παραδεισια,θα τα βρεις απο 12-16 ευρώ το καθε ένα ανεξαρτητου φυλου!


10-12 ευρώ το ένα!!!!
Πολλά δεν είναι ρε παιδια, εδω κάτω τα έχουνε 5 με 6 ευρώ το πολύ.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Παιζουν με τον πονο μας οι φιλοι απο την Κυπρο......Ειναι πολλα,εννοειται

----------


## panaisompatsos

Το αντίθετο πάντως πίστευα πως θα συνέβαινε, γιατι σε εμάς η αγορά είναι πιό κλειστη και οι τιμές μπορούν να χαλιναγωγηθούνε πιό εύκολα..λέμε!!!!

----------


## 11panos04

Στην Κυπρο ειναι διαφορετικα τα πραγματα.

Φιλικα

----------


## Paul

Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις χρησιμες συμβουλες. Θα το σκεφτω λιγο περισσοτερο καιαν τελικα αποφασισω να παρω θα σας τα παρουσιασω στο forum.

----------


## χρηστος

> Παιζουν με τον πονο μας οι φιλοι απο την Κυπρο


  δεν δίνουν μόνο στην Κύπρο 5 ευρό τα ζεμπρακια αλλά και στην πόλη μου  και συγκεκριμένα 1 ζευγάρι με κλουβί και φωλιά κοστίζει 30 ευρό και το  σκέτο το ζευγάρι χωρίς κλουβί γύρο στα 10-15 ευρό

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Ελατε να τα πειτε κατω αυτα.....Καποτε ειχαν 7€...Τωρα απο 10-14

----------


## χρηστος

σε εμάς τα εκθεσιακά κοστίζουν 20 ευρό πως γίνετε κάτω να κοστίζουν 15 τα άπλα  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Κι σε εμας 15 τα εχουν ολοι!!!  :Happy: 

Πως γινεται τετοια διαφορα.........

----------


## χρηστος

ίσως φταίει ότι κάθε petshop έχει και δικό του εκτροφείο γιαυτό είναι τόσο φτηνά σε εμάς ενώ σε άλλα petshop τα πουλιά τα αγοράζει καταστηματάρχης

----------


## Efthimis98

Ειναι ενας λογος...  :Happy:

----------


## Paul

Kαταραμενη φτωχεια!!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Paul

Τελικα αποφασισα να μην παρω zebra finch..

----------

